# Coil spring spacer lift



## peterlnic (Sep 28, 2020)

Okay so I'd like to pick the car up a bit, some of you know I just replaced the oil pan and would rather avoid having to do it again. I have found much. Metalnerd makes a $300 spacer kit which I think is an outrageous price for metal spacers. I also found a coil kit on eBay for 200. I would do fresh struts with the lift as well. Anyone you guys recommend?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

your trying to lift your chevy cruze?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

No, it's spam. Their signature is a link


----------

